# [SOLVED] Dxdiag Error



## kmattack (Jun 13, 2010)

Okay, so I really have no idea what to do about my current computer problem. First things first, I'm on an HP tx2z Touchsmart Tablet PC, have Windows 7 (32 bit), and an ATI Radeon HD 3200 graphics card (not sure if the card matters though). My problem comes when I try to run Zsnes, a Super Nintendo Emulator. I've always ran it in the past (before updating to Windows 7). After the update to win7, I redownloaded Project 64 with no problems, and it worked fine, but yesterday I decided to download Snes9x (a different Super Nes emulator) instead of Zsnes, because I wanted to try it out. After I downloaded it, it wouldn't play and told me to download the newest DirectX, so I did, and afterwards nothing will play! I even deleted Snes9x and system restored to a point a couple of days ago, and I uninstalled P64 and reinstalled both it and Zsnes, and neither will play! When I start up Zsnes I get the error message "DirectDrawCreateEx failed", so I ran Dxdiag, and from the very get go (every time I run it), I see the message "Error: Problem getting extra display info", and also Direct3d acceleration is showing "Not Available" (instead of enabled) in the display tab. I can't find anything on the net, so hopefully you guys can help me out! Thanks ahead of time.


----------



## Drenmon (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Dxdiag Error*

Virtually same problem here, Im using HP touchsmart tx2 1010ea with same graphics card (ATI Radeon HD 3200) was working perfectly then just suddenly stopped working. After a bit of snooping i found i couldnt enable the direct3d acceleration. And when i start dxdiag i get the same "Errorroblem getting extra display info". The Catalist control center seems to think its there but wont load up a 3d image. The message i get when starting games is "unable to determin status of installed video card". So seems to be the same problem as kmattack here, PLEASE HELP! Cheers


----------



## Nuclear_Bob (Apr 2, 2010)

*Re: Dxdiag Error*

Hello, please make sure you are running the latest drivers for your GPU. You can download them at: http://www.amd.com/

Also if you can, please attach a dxdiag to your post.


----------



## Drenmon (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Dxdiag Error*

I solved the problem. After a long look on the internet i found a page http://support.microsoft.com/kb/191660 after going all the way through the page it was actually a conflicting programe called AMD External Events Utility. I stopped it from starting up using msconfig (under services tab) restarted comp and problem solved! :grin:

But my next question is what is this for? I havnt had any loss of functions or problemns with programs since. I had a look on another forum (cant remember which) but general thaughts there were that is pratically usless. 

Thanks for your speedy responce. I think that is was a driver update which gave me this program and started causing problems (as it did work before), how ironic :laugh:


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: Dxdiag Error*

Hi - 

Nice find on the MS KB.

From AMD on the AMD External Events Utility - 

http://forums.amd.com/game/messageview.cfm?catid=260&threadid=103538

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Drenmon (Aug 11, 2010)

Ace! That is the actual page i mentiond on my last post just couldnt remember where it was. again i cannot thank everyone for speedy and usefull responces. Will be u8sing this site again. Very much appreciated. And sorry for my spelling. 

Thanks, Drenmon


----------

